# Business is steady on this shortline



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Well, my small shortline currently operates on a scale mile of track serving one main customer. We ship in hoppers full of abrasive material that this mill manufactures into grinding wheels, etc and ship out by boxcar. We hope to extend the line south in the future with rumors and on going talks with prospective customers who may come on line by the end of year or early next year. What's business like on your railroad??


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

We are looking for a supplier of abrasive wheels for our cooperage. How about laying some track to Oklahoma?


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

how many car loads do you expect to move? " align="absmiddle" border="0" />


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

If demand for our barrels stays constant I'm thinking two trains a week, twenty car loads (G scale grinding wheels wear down quickly.) Of course you would want a long term contract but then we would also want assurances of the completion date for the trackage.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm thinking 30,000 scale miles of track or so will require a lot of boosters, recharging stations, or copper wire. What do you run, I'm RC.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Now that I think about it, averaging forty scale miles an hour (lots of grade crossings twixt here and there) it's going to take you about seven weeks to get here and I will need two trains a week that's going to be fourteen trains at a time coming west and fourteen more returning east simultaneously. Do you have that kind of roster? 

We need to find cargo for the east bound empties and you can't need that many barrels however, my cooperage supplies the only g-scale whisky distillery in these parts. Can you use that much whisky? (And can we get the appropriate tax stamps and all for the states we will be shipping through?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Business will be steady till some new MBA convinces them they should use trucks. See Dilbert


----------

